# Reloaders here, rust problems?



## Bottlerocket (Aug 11, 2011)

I have a decent setup inside my house figuring it would help with humidity, but clearly not the case. I have surface rust on my 30cal seater die and my RCBS case trimmer has rusted in place and will no longer turn. I have a desiccant dehumidifier in my safe, but nothing in my reloading room. Do you guys use any sort of electrical dehumidifier in your reloading rooms? This is crazy!


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Dang!....no replies??!!! I was looking foreward to some responses on that question, since I have the same problem. I keep mine in the un-conditioned garage though......didn't have a place inside to set it up. I only have rust on certain dies though....not all. I have taken them apart and cleaned/oiled them. The powder through expanding die is the problem child, because powder and oil do not mix well.


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

Now I am going to check my stuff. I haven't had a problem with rust on any equipment and all my reloading equipment, with the exception of primers and powder, is kept in the garage.


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

I got the same thing on my dies 
ended up wiping all mine down with strike hold 
so far this has held up but its only been about 6 months


----------



## Bottlerocket (Aug 11, 2011)

I'll look into that scotty! Its only on some of my cheaper (Hornady) dies. My nice RCBS and Lee haven't had the issue. But my ancient case trimmer did have a problem with the rust. Luckily RCBS has amazing CS and they have a new part coming right away so I can get back to reloading!


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I only have Lee dies...and its only on a few of them. Have them set up in the 5 hole turrets for the progressive press....so they are all together....but still only some of them rust. Not bad....but just enough to make you..


----------



## Bottlerocket (Aug 11, 2011)

Firefishvideo said:


> I only have Lee dies...and its only on a few of them. Have them set up in the 5 hole turrets for the progressive press....so they are all together....but still only some of them rust. Not bad....but just enough to make you..


Dillon 650?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Bottlerocket said:


> Dillon 650?


 Lee loadmaster progressive. Couldn't justify the extra $ when the lee pumps out rounds at 300-400 per hour.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

This is Florida and battling rust is a constant problem with anything made of steel. Even things inside will eventually form surface rust just from the humidity that's so prevalent in the air, especially the closer you live to the coast. Go live on the beach for a year and you'll find rust on your coat hangers, razor blades and things you've never known to rust before.

My woodworking machinery needs constant steelwooling and rewaxing or it will turn orange. Can't use any oil based products or it will contaminate the wood.

Some of the reloading equipment rust can come from just handling. Your sweat is very corrosive. Just try your best to wipe down everything after you finish with a lightly oiled rag. Treat your reloading equipment the same as you do your firearms and they will last forever. And realize this is not Arizona and the air is saturated with moisture. You will forever be battling rust on anything made of steel that's unprotected from the elements.

As for the RCBS Trim Pro, I keep my shafts well oiled to decrease the wear on them and the housing. This keeps them from rusting.

Rick


----------

